

Rejected & Accepted in one day – Not your typical “Tech Cofounder Needed” post - flignats

We have spent quite a bit of time reading over technical cofounder wanted posts, tips from hackers on how to attract them to a startup, and way too many failed threads – which teach you how to not attract a hacker.  What it looks like is that it’s really hard to write an engaging post and attract a hacker cofounder.<p>My answer is this: You’re a Hustler looking for a Hacker – do your job and hustle the damn hacker into wanting to work with your team/product.<p><i>So here’s the hustle:</i><p>SkillAddiction (SA) is a skill gaming website that brings people together to connect and compete in casual games in tournament-style play for cash, virtual currency, and merchandise prizes.  The website is a hybrid of a casual gaming portal, a social game, and a casino operator – it has the reward of a social game and the chance to win playing casual games, without any gambling.  We have hosted over 1 million skill gaming tournaments since its launch in April 2009, and players have won over $400,000 in cash and prizes.<p>Now that we have the elevator ride out of the way, I think a few lists would be a great way to capture where we are at:<p>-	We are live, http://www.skilladdiction.com<p>-	We have revenue and customers - a couple thousand of them<p>-	Customers love us.  Last week a returning visitor spent 160 minutes at our site and a new user 28 minutes.  People will be using the stuff you build, a lot<p>-	You are not creating an idea you are building upon a solid preexisting gaming platform<p>-	You are not alone.  The current application didn’t appear from nowhere.  One of us is a hacker/hustler (more hustler) but knows the world of PHP, MySQL, CSS, HTML, Javascript, and other technologies<p>-	We love analytics &#38; internet marketing<p>-	We were rejected from Y Combinator and accepted into the inaugural class of the gaming-focused Accelerator, YetiZen, all on the same day.<p>-	We already <i>ensured</i> that the business will be put in front of top level VC firms<p>-	Please ask me more and give me the chance to blow your mind.<p>Sound good so far?<p>-	We have technology barriers<p>-	Database queries are running slow<p>-	Activity has been at high levels and the application is stressed<p>-	You’ve probably checked out the site and said something like “Ugh, I’m going to have to go through an entire new design process.” The new design is already complete.  If we talk, you may just get a peek at our fantastic new brand. (developed by some awesome award winning design people)<p>-	We need to get into mobile.  I’d love to pitch our strategies for mobile skill gaming to you<p>-	A lot of immediate front-end development work.  That’s probably pretty easy for you<p>-	Our vision isn’t near completion; there is development work to do!<p>-	LAMP stack, custom framework<p>What we are looking for<p>-	Expert in LAMP setups<p>-	Work collaboratively on a tactical and strategic level<p>-	Understanding of SEO<p>-	Background with high trafficked apps is a +<p>-	Full stack job – front-end, back-end you know it all<p>-	I’m going to try and encompass all the obvious like common api’s, plugins, ect by saying, “Up to date on latest web technologies and how they can be leveraged.”<p>-	Flash/Actionscript skills are a +<p>-	Silicon Valley area location<p>-	Fulltime<p>-	Yes, the pay is equity.  We did say we were looking for a ‘cofounder’<p>It is not necessary to come in to an office every day, but you will have to be in the SF Bay area to meet in person frequently and attend the acceleration program.<p>We are extremely excited for what we have built and the position that SkillAddiction is in going forward – some of our biggest opportunities lay directly ahead.  The best candidate will be as excited to accept ownership in our company as we are excited to be bringing on this ‘missing link’ of our founding team.<p>If you’d like to know more, please get in touch with us through myprofilename@skilladdiction.com
======
flignats
clickable: <http://www.skilladdiction.com>

------
bzupnick
yeh, i went on the site. and it does need some major speed adjustment between
pages

~~~
flignats
Right, is what I said.

